# Forza 2



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

With so many people in the forum loving cars, I was wondering if anyone played Forza 2. Of all the driving games I've played, I liked this one the most. I've heard rumors that Forza 3 will have 400 cars and 100 tracks or something nuts. I'd stick with the franchise if that was the case.

Anyways, if anyone else here likes the game, post some screens of your cars or stats or something. My top car is, big surprise here, a 350Z. I have some great screens that I can post if this thread isn't tumbleweeds in two days. :thumbsup:


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

forza 2 is awesome and if forza 3 really is what you say it is then im buying it the day it comes out. i love my evo and sti. not the best cars in the game but i love rally cars. i also have a sweet fairlady


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah I love Forza. I havn't played it in a while as I let halo take over my time on the xbox.
I like racing with a stock gti and showing those compys whats up haha.


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

Forza 2 rocks. I bought it mostly for the customizing, tuning, buying/selling, etc. But I still like to race.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

forza is the shiznit. fav car is the ferrari fx. but i still love my supra mk3. keep it with the 3.0 7m like mine. it also has around 500hp like mine so im used to it


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

This is the only Viper I own. I'm not a fan of American cars except for looks. I have a couple old muscle cars. I made this one while listening to the Stones song of the same name. I've only ever won one race in this car, but it was a good one.

Speed: 7.4
Accel: 8.1
Brake: 6.3
Handl: 6.1


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

This Gallardo was actually inspired by my Danny Kass boots. I wanted to make a checker pattern, but I thought this was different in a good way. It's hideous and people always let me know. But that's why I like it. I've raced 5 times in this one and never lost. I love lambos.

Speed: 6.6
Accel: 7.7
Brake: 6.7
Handl: 6.5


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

This is my all time favorite car. It likes to squrim on the corners, but I've never lost in it. I've raced across all the classes except S and U in this car. Right now it is a B-class for a tournament.

Speed: 5.1
Accel: 5.0
Brake: 5.3
Handl: 4.9


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

This is more of a show car. I tried a painting technique on it that someone showed me. It worked ok, but the body kit messed it up. I've sold about 20 of these. They make me a lot of money. The stats are stock, though.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I really like this little mini. It doesn't win very much, but it's a lot of fun to drive for a C-class car.

Speed: 4.3
Accel: 4.0
Brake: 5.5
Handl: 5.1


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I actually won an A-class tournament with this car. It was completely made for handling and the tracks had very few straights, so I guess I got lucky. It's fugly as sin, too.

Speed: 4.7
Accel: 4.7
Brake: 5.9
Handl: 6.0


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I like this car because when you beat people with it, they get really mad. I won a tournament for A-class cars with this thing. Afterward, a couple of my friends wanted it. I let them buy it in the auction house, but I locked the paint job. Now, they spent 100k on a car they refuse to drive. :thumbsup:

Speed: 6.0
Accel: 7.2
Brake: 5.0
Handl: 5.3


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I made this car to mock a guy I knew in Indy. He LOVED his powder blue Del Sol. He even said he flew it to Germany to take it around the Nurburgring. This is pretty much what it looked like, except I did a few modifications.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

Those are some sweet cars you got going there. I'm always too lazy to put any effort into the looks of my cars. I normally just change the color to something i like and go from there.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Painting a tuning is one of my biggest draws for this game. The racing is great, but showing off your car is a lot of fun, too. Most of my races are against friends, so we're always trading cars, too.

By the way, my gamertag is "three50 TheSTiG" if anyone ever wants to play.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> Painting a tuning is one of my biggest draws for this game. The racing is great, but showing off your car is a lot of fun, too. Most of my races are against friends, so we're always trading cars, too.
> 
> By the way, my gamertag is "three50 TheSTiG" if anyone ever wants to play.


Sweet, Yeah maybe i'll see you on some time. i am maxxxxxximus. that is 6 x's if you dont want to count haha.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Sure, I'll send you a friend request next time I am on. Hopefully, I'll get the X's right, heh.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

im still playing forza 2, ever since it was releasd. iv completed it ages ago, bt still tuning a 350Z and bmw m3 till very best posible. (i own a 300zx with V6 twin turbo, kick ass)
to be onist, im more of a car freak then a snow lover anyway..


----------



## Fold (Feb 25, 2009)

I haven't played this in a long time, but here's a couple pics of an XKE I did a little work on. My dad had one of these when I was a kid. needless to say, it didn't look much like this one. 
Also, my XBL name is 'Fold'


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Your dad HAD one? Man, I'd never get rid of a car like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fold (Feb 25, 2009)

Heh, yeah I hear you! He ended up getting rid of it when my folks split up. It wasn't running by that time, and was in desperate need of a paint job, among other things. But it was still pretty cool. As a result, I've always had a soft spot for E-Types myself. 
Your paint jobs look awesome by the way.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Fold said:


> Your paint jobs look awesome by the way.


Well, I can't afford the cars I want in real life so I have to gussy them up on a game. Kind of sad when I think about it. What I wouldn't give for an old early 90's GTi to take to the mountain as my boarding car. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fold (Feb 25, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> Well, I can't afford the cars I want in real life so I have to gussy them up on a game. Kind of sad when I think about it. What I wouldn't give for an old early 90's GTi to take to the mountain as my boarding car. :thumbsup:


Heh, that would be cool. A buddy of mine has one of those now (the mrecent variety though). I need to get a more suitable snowboard vehicle myself. My girlfriend and I were at Sunrise this past season in her Xterra, which was mostly fine. But sadly, it has only 2-wheel drive. We hit one icy patch and got hit by a strong gust of wind at the same time which resulted in a couple unsettling 360s in the middle of the road. Fortunately we weren't going verey fast and there were no cars coming the other direction, but it scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a 350Z. It's not even worth mentioning how it performs in the snow. I may as well try to take a bicycle up Hood.


----------



## Fold (Feb 25, 2009)

heh, I hear you. I've got an S2000, so we're in the same boat! I haven't really had to drive it in the snow since I'm in southern AZ, but I don't think I want to try.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I won't turn this into yet another "I love/hate that car" thread. Suffice to say, that is an awesome car. Not so much in Forza, but my Z is only good up until A class in Forza. Past that, it's too overpowered and uncontrollable.


----------



## Fold (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks, i was thinking about the 350Z at the time that I bought it. They're both great cars.
I agree about forza though. I seem to remember juicing up the S2000, but then not being able to control it all. Seemed to be a little too quirly for my skill level once I beefed up the engine a bit. I can't remember if I used the Z much. I think I tried to stick with cars that were all-wheel drive when possible.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I've heard Forza 3 is going to be ridiculous in size. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Fold (Feb 25, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> I've heard Forza 3 is going to be ridiculous in size. I'm really looking forward to it.


Nice. I haven't heard anything about it yet. I defintiely enjoyed the second one more than the first one. 
I used to be more of a fan of the PGR series. At least through the first 2 entries. I started to lose interest after the 3rd one and barely played the last one. 
I thought it was a fun middle ground between realism and arcade. I usually can't stand arcade style racers, but the sims are sometimes a little too much.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

forza is cool, but im a Gran Turismo guy


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

Forza 3 is gonna be sweet.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I agree. I hope there are plenty of free cars and they don't put 50% of them in paid content. I want to drive a Veyron around a track, hehe.


----------



## Fold (Feb 25, 2009)

Agreed. That would be some bullshit if it was all micro-transactions for all the cars. Several years ago I had heard that that's how GT5 was going to be. You'd buy the game, and it would be like one car and one track. Then, everything else was a la carte. I'm guessing they've wised up since then. 
I just hope they have F22C1 S2000 for a change. It's always the AP1 in the games I've seen.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

Hopefully they will just put all of the current model year cars into the game and then they can try and rip us off with the new models that come out over time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

GT5 prologue is freaking nuts with a good wheel. coming from a real life racer, you can feel over and understeer etc.

here are some of my recent vids of me playing it with some buddies online


79 Ferrari and Amuse S2K
YouTube - Gran Turismo 5 PROLOGUE GTP5 Spec III online play Suzuka 650pp


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

PS3 and no HD. :dunno: 

that looks easy, but its probably not easy to get used to the responsiveness. I remember having gt1 for ps1 and it felt like driving a dump truck that weighed 940 kg.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

ahh man.. its a whole new world... i mean just playing gt2 and then other games you could tell this series was on its way to doing things that no other console game would do.. PC sims are on a whole other level do to its processing power lol


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I like realism, but I don't really care for PC sims. If I want to race a car, I'll book a day at the track. I want a game that offers some fun stuff, too. I don't like arcade stuff like GRiD, but I do enjoy games that give you freedom to do fun stuff. I think Forza is great that it is pretty realistic, but there are some things that bug me a little. You can tune your cars to do some really goofy stuff and lighten things up.

I'm hoping Forza 3 just improves on the great formula. I've played other racers and I just don't care for them as much. I REALLY loved the Colin Mcrae games. I still play those.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Forza 2 is very good and amazing games, Forza 2 rocks.


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

I picked this game up a few months ago. I still like Gran Turismo more, but this is definitely the next best thing. Here's a couple of car designs I've played around with:

This was the first car I painted:
The intimidator ('68 GTO)

















Mazda RX-7

























Heres a viper that shows a little team pride









This is probably my favorite car. It's got the widest rear tires I've seen in the game and holds to the road like glue (Buick Regal GNX)

















I thought this Trans Am could use a few more birds


----------

